# 4 blade prop pitch?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

U can get a 9 x 8" pitch 4 blade with cupped polished propeller SWA model from powertech props. This propeller only gives you a better holeshot and mid range cruising speed in lower RPM. This propeller doesn't give your NMZ run skinny but little bit stern lift. Been there and done that. A Gheenoe Lowtide with a stock propeller, no jackplate and tabs runs much skinner than a NMZ with a jackplate and trimtabs.

So if I were you... I'll get a powertech 9" pitch 3 blade.

I took the 9" pitch solas to the shop to have it reconditioned, thicken up the tip of the blades and then add a cup to it.

Runs much better than a stock propeller for my LT15 with a jackplate.


----------

